# [resolved] BIOS update K8N-E deluxe



## fasterkarel (Sep 24, 2005)

*BIOS update K8N-E deluxe*

Hello,
I have a problem downloading update for BIOS from the net.Here is what happens: start/programs/ASUS/ update/.
I get the little window,choose download update from internet,get the connection, it says : NEW VERSION FOUND
I click on NEXT to download and a window pops up saying:

Unable to find file on the remote server!!! 

What is this? 
Thanx in advance!


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

try the french connection..


----------



## fasterkarel (Sep 24, 2005)

What is a "french connection"?
I get only asus.de .com, or .tw and I am in France


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

well there you go, it doesnt even work for your own people. try another site...i havent had the french site operational for 2 years.....


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to TSF:

I strongly advise you to stay clear of live update / its a all or nothing update and many times it's the latter. Use adudosor aflash which ever one you mobo manual has listed as an alternative / live update is the easiset but BY far not the best !!


regards

joe


----------



## fasterkarel (Sep 24, 2005)

*BIOS download*

Thank you both for your reply,I think I will stay away from the live download,since everything runs OK.
I use BIOS version 1009, 
I downloaded on floppies several versions, but when I tried to exe. them I couldn't, I get error, they come in .zip file and it refuses to boot on them...I
unzipped them ,what am I doing wrong???
Thanks to ALL!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

here is a method / i hope its easy to follow

There are two other methods depending on your mobo / you will have either aflash or afudos

both of those work in DOS / they both are the champs of bios flashing / they both back-up your old copy of your bios and they almost never fail to complete a flash !!!!! cant say that for EZ-Bios or Live Update !!!!

the only draw back to the DOS bios utilities versions (aflash & afudos) is the lack of DOS in Win xp & win 2000 

but thats easily corrected by downloading *DRDFLASH* from bootdisk.com

*its the second item on that webpage "driverless bios flashing"*

download the drdflash / then go to the location you downloaded it to / put in a floppy disk / then click on drdflash / it will prepare the floppy for a DOS boot

then you will need to go to your *mobo website * / download the *newest * DOS bios utility that works for your mobo (check your manual ) it should be either aflash or afudos

you will then un-zip the bios utility using an unzip program of your choosing / go to the file where they unzip prog sent the unzipped utility to & copy the *bios utility * to your prepared DRDFLASH prepared floppy disk

then you will need to download the newest bios for your mobo

copy the newest version to the prepared floppy (same unzipped fashion / bios cant be ungraded with zipped files)

dont copy over a zipped bios or any folders you may have put the bios file in / just copy the bios file to the prepared floppy disk

then put the floppy disk with all files copied in your floppy drive and reboot (you will need to make sure your computer bios are set to boot from the floppy drive first ) boot order

when you restart the computer with the prepared DRDFLASH disk it will boot to an A: prompt then you will have to type the command that is outlined in your *mobo manual for your utility version*

the rest is DAMN easy / just follow the prompts from within the bios flashing utility !!!!! its fool proof at that point 

on the other note of the lack of floppy drive / i personally have never been succesfull in getting my ls-120 drive to be bootable in DOS / but if you can - please let me know how you did it / otherwise get your self a floppy drive at any puter store / they are dirt cheap 

if you have any questions / just come back and ask

regards

joe


----------



## Skillz2005 (Oct 23, 2005)

Or you can use Alt + F2, during boot to load any bios image from the floppy just rename to K8NE.ROM


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Skillz:

you are 100% correct you can install a bios file in that manner / thats the EZ-Bios method / although not anywhere near as poor a performer as Live Update (trash) its no where near as reliable as Afudos or Awdflash / the DOS based utilities / I have never fragged a bios with the DOS based systems / I have killed and seen killed plenty of them up live update and seen several with EZ-bios / and if you check many of the asus boards download sections / example the P4C800-E dlx  it will tell you DO NOT use ez-bios above bios version 1019


so thats why I always reccommend the DOS utility way for bios flashing 


regards & thank-you for your interest !!

joe


----------



## fasterkarel (Sep 24, 2005)

*can't download BIOS*

Thanx to you all for help,I tried to use the AFUDOS to boot with floppy,(downloaded the update on floppy,renamed it to K8NE.ROM ), booted up,with floppy, pushed on alt F2, it said: looking for floppy/floppy found/
K8NE.ROM not found! and again: looking for floopy etc......
I used several different, formated, new disks, still no go!What do I do wrong?
I will go to copy the update somewhere else,just to make sure floppy works.
Meanwhile I will try the other method that you suggested and many thanx to you for your time and effort.
System: Asus K8N E deluxe
AMD athlon 64 3000+ w. arctic freezer
Corsair CMX 512-DDR3400C2 times 2
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
160 GO sata Maxtor
160 GO sata Samsung 
80 GO IDE samsung (hard disks not set to raid yet)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Karl:


The method I gave you does not involve pusing F2 ???????

Did you download the DRD flash to a folder on your C drive ??????

Did you click on the DRDFLASH icon with a floppy disk in the computer ????

if so >>> did it prepare the floppy disk for booting ?????????

the asus bios files are zipped !! did you use a unzipping program to unzip them / THEN copy the UNZIPPED bios file to the PREPARED floppy disk ??????

did you download the newest version of AFUDOS (probally version 2.11) from the ASUS site / it too will be in a zip format / did you unzip the afudos utility BEFORE coping it to the prepared floppy ????????

what is the status of your situtation / this is not a process you can just wing and "try" things or you could very well be left with a machine that will not OPERATE !!! you must follow the bios updating instructions to the letter !! :4-thatsba 

regards

joe


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

did you clear the cmos using the pin arrangement shown *here* ? before hand?


----------



## fasterkarel (Sep 24, 2005)

*can't download BIOS*

Joe,
thanx again and sorry for the confusion,I was only mentioning to the previous letter that I also did the normal download, pushing F2 and describing what happened,I did NOT mix it up with your system!!!
After I posted that thread,I did EXACTLY what you said,it prepared the floppy,(I have floppy),downloaded latest afudos DOS (update tool ver. 2.11
on the HD,unzipped it (winzip)and put it on the floppy. I went back, downloaded latest BIOS (beta version)1012.001,unzipped it,and put it on the same floppy,then restarted ,got to the prompt A:\> I typed in : afudos/iK8NE.ROM 
I got message:error unable to open ROM file!
So I retyped the same thing but leaving out the "i" just before K8N...
Igot this answer: A:\usage:afudos/i<ROM filename>[/o<save Rom filename>]
It never gets pass this point !
I got a new floppy, downloaded and unziped (re-did all), but got the same results!
This problem of updatating started after I did live download ,"update bios from internet" and there something happened it didn't finish I don't remember
but then it started to refuse connection and update....Could the bios get demaged or something? What it comes down to is in all tries I get allways the same responds :unable to open Rom file, or don't find it! Any ideas? 
Thanxamillion.....


----------



## Andrew S. (May 18, 2005)

When you type the command line are you making sure that there is a space between afudos and /ifilename.rom?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Karl:

no sweat !!! you're there !!

the Afudos command is very touchy

*afudos /ifilename * >>>>> look at it REAL good you must have the single space after afudos you must also make sure the */ * leans the correct way you must also make sure the sure the lower case* i* has no spaces after it >>>>filename follows the lower case* i* immediately

and you should not have had to rename the bios file to .rom when i unzip my bios files they are already a .rom file extension 


try again & post 


regards

joe


----------



## fasterkarel (Sep 24, 2005)

*Can't Update Bios*

Joe,
thanx again,you really got my hopes UP so I tried it again,(actually I DID NOT put space after afudos), because I overlooked it and second, I am using 
"french" (azerty) keyboard and when I boot up,(only in BIOS fiddling) it gives me qwerty keys and everything is different, i had to find the "right keys" to type in the filename ! 
(I write these stupid details to avoid possible errors) 
So I did everything over again from point 1 and got the same answer:can't open rom file.....I write: afudos /iK8NE.ROM stubborn huh?
ANY ideas???
THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

from which download site (country)did you get your bios file ?????


this is very weird / never heard of such a problem !!!


i am looking into it 


joe


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Karl:

I just downloaded the bios file for your mobo from the asus US site / when i unzipped it with winzip / i got an unzipped file named K8NE1011.AMI


i would try preparing another (different) floppy disk using drd flash / do the same thing / copy over to the disk the afudos version 2.11 and the bios file above (dont rename to .rom ) and see what happens


keep me posted 


joe


----------



## Andrew S. (May 18, 2005)

When you change the file name are you saving the name change of the unzipped file?
It wont register if you dont save the change.


----------



## fasterkarel (Sep 24, 2005)

*can't update BIOS.....*

JOE and ANDREW,
thanx a lot to both of you,I tried to download (the first time) through German site: (live),/programs/ASUS:Asus update/asus update/the logo... that's when "something" happened, and if I do it now I get from all sites message:
Asus update
! Unable to find the FILE on remote server

The "safe" download comes with a name: 1012-001.zip in the download box, then, in the box where it flashes where you can change the name (just before the actual download) it says only : 1012-001 (without the.zip)

It is on the HD in the clamp-unziped: 1012-001 428Ko (only that)
I unzip it and get this name: K8N-E-ASUS-Deluxe-1012.001 
Page 001
512 Ko
This was the latest beta version. 
Then I tried to download version 1011, looks like this
name K8ne1011.zip . in location box just before download, it is only K8ne1011
I unzip it and get a file: K8NE1011 pageAMI 512 Ko .
Andrew, I change the name in unziped version when it flashes just before it is recorded on HD.Can you please explain where you change name?...If I don't change name, what name do I put at prompt
A\:< afudos /i ??????? 
Thanx AGAIN!!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Karl:

respond to this email address [email protected]


I will email you your bios file in unzipped format.


also / prior to the attempted bios flash / did you download and install the NEWER version of "live update ?????????



regards

joe


----------



## Andrew S. (May 18, 2005)

Now thats Service for you!!!


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

well, that is what makes joe a good mod, he cares :sayyes:


----------



## fasterkarel (Sep 24, 2005)

*Bios Update Successfull*

Not only he cares! he DELIVERS!!!!!
Thanx a lot to you JOE and all of you for help!IMMENSELY APPRECIATED!
Karel


----------

